# "Lag" spikes in Dota 2 and Starcraft 2



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

Every 10 to 60 seconds there is a lag spike that freezes the game. I say lag spikes because when I have the cmd prompt up pinging google it jumps to 1000ms+ when the spike happens. Does not happen in campaign (SC2) or while watching a game (Dota2) 
Other games do not have this problem: WoW, Guild Wars 2, Arma 2, CS:GO

I have tried rolling back AMD Drivers twice to two different versions.

Both games do record multiplayer games no idea if that has any bearing.

Thanks 

ASRock z77 extreme 4
Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 2GB Video Card
Thermaltake Toughpower XT 575W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Windows 7 64bit





```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/22/2013, 16:43:00
       Machine name: ALLENZOR3
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
       System Model: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/13/12 16:19:10 Ver: 04.06.05
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8086MB RAM
          Page File: 2891MB used, 13278MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
       Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
          Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x6818)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6818&SUBSYS_E217174B&REV_00
     Display Memory: 1716 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 2025 MB
      Shared Memory: 3787 MB
       Current Mode: 1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: DELL ST2010
         Monitor Id: DELF018
        Native Mode: 1600 x 900(p) (59.978Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1151 (English)
     Driver Version: 9.1.0.0
        DDI Version: 11
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 9/13/2012 17:25:54, 1120768 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2B58-11CF-8470-1DC2BEC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x6818
          SubSys ID: 0xE217174B
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem22.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_R575B:9.1.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_6818
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (2- USB Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: USB\VID_047F&PID_AD01&REV_0100&MI_00
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 22:23:47, 109696 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_18491898&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6559 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 1/31/2012 06:14:04, 4739304 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (2- USB Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 22:23:47, 109696 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: ?
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x047F, 0xAD01
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Naga
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x002E
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Naga
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x002E
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1E26
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0002
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x002E
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2003
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x002E
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 54.3 GB
Total Space: 114.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Samsung SSD 840 Series

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 806.5 GB
Total Space: 953.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1002FAEX-00Y9A0

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDRWDVD TS-H493B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-H653B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 - 1E1E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E1E&SUBSYS_1E1E1849&REV_C4\3&11583659&0&E7
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Xeon(R) processor E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller - 0150
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0150&SUBSYS_01501849&REV_09\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAB0&SUBSYS_AAB0174B&REV_00\4&15001D53&0&0108
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller - 1E44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E44&SUBSYS_1E441849&REV_04\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 1E1A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E1A&SUBSYS_1E1A1849&REV_C4\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_10801849&REV_03\4&C7A4F95&0&00E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6818&SUBSYS_E217174B&REV_00\4&15001D53&0&0008
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A&SUBSYS_1E3A1849&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 1E18
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E18&SUBSYS_1E181849&REV_C4\3&11583659&0&E4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_10421849&REV_00\4&37A73C8A&0&00E7
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E31&SUBSYS_1E311849&REV_04\3&11583659&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1E16
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E16&SUBSYS_1E161849&REV_C4\3&11583659&0&E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Asmedia 106x SATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_0612&SUBSYS_06121849&REV_01\4&33B94F4C&0&00E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E2D&SUBSYS_1E2D1849&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1E10
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E10&SUBSYS_1E101849&REV_C4\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_16B1&SUBSYS_96B11849&REV_10\4&2B8260C3&0&00E4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E26&SUBSYS_1E261849&REV_04\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E02&SUBSYS_1E021849&REV_04\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Host Controller - 1E22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E22&SUBSYS_1E221849&REV_04\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0162&SUBSYS_01621849&REV_09\3&11583659&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E20&SUBSYS_18981849&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Xeon(R) processor E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port - 0151
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0151&SUBSYS_01511849&REV_09\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
ATI MPEG File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20913
ATI MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,2,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20913
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20913
AMD MJPEG Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20913
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
ATI MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20913
ATI MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,2,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20913
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ATI Video Scaler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20913
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
ATI Video Rotation Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20913
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20913
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (2- USB Audio Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Line input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (2- USB Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Speakers (2- USB Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I noticed you had this thread before a couple months ago.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...work-card-not-picking-up-networks-678481.html

What wireless card did you pick up?


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

The slot never picked up any card so I ended up with a USB one. the Asus USB n66 wireless n900


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You have the switch on the back to full power or turbo for your n66?

Try re-installing the driver for your card
ASUS - USB-N66

Is it possible to wire up your PC to check if that fixes it?


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

At work at the moment. There is a switch I don't remember what i have it set on at the moment. I did switch it once to see what it did, that might have caused it. Never ran SC2 on this computer until now but Dota 2 I have and it only recently got these spikes.


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

The switch has a STD and a HI setting. It is currently set to HI. Reinstalling the drivers doesnt seem to work. Also tried the switch on STD instead of HI just a slight ping increase


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you do a Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test test to the closest one on the site?


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

304ms down 1.12Mbps up 0.36mbps

This is caused by my ISP not having enough bandwidth for my area. So around 6-9pm I get high ping and slower speeds. However this has no effect on the lag spike issue even when I am getting a ping of 35ms I still have them.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

It probably is your speeds for the internet. Having a speed of 5 mb/s down and ~1mb/s would probably get rid of your lag. I'm guessing where you live paying for high speed internet is grossly expensive so it's not really worth or you're not able to afford it.

Do you know when this started happening?


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

They upgraded everyone for free recently so that put greater strain on the neighborhood bandwidth. But as I said before these spikes do not happen in other games or when idle, and when my ping is low and speed is fast I am still having the same issue.


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

This morning tried it and got. 9.55mbps down and .76 up. But I am still getting the lag spikes. 

I tried tethering my phone. which gets 4.46 Mbps down and 1.77mbps up. And no lag spikes what so ever.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

So its probably the USB device. Where is the usb attached to? The back of the motherboard or the front of the case? If its the front, change it to the back of the case.

Are you able to wire up to the router?

What about buying something like this?
TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 Dual Band Wireless N900 PCI Express Adapter, 2.4GHz 450Mbps/5GHz 450Mbps, IEEE 802.1a/b/g/n, WEP/WPA/WPA2
$45


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

It is plugged into the back. 

I plugged it directly into the router and there is no lag spikes. 

I wonder why Dota 2 only recently started having these spikes.


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I went into the device manager and I could update from there even though I thought I did it when I reinstalled it. So it looks like it is working, no lag spikes.


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

And it is back again. As far as i know i didnt change anything


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Does another reinstall fix like you did last time in device manager? 

Every couple of restarts breaks it?


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

Re installed it like before but didnt work this time


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

Ended up sending the adapter back to ASUS twice. First time they didn't find anything and the second time they sent me a new one. The problem still persists  Im thinking it can only be one thing at this point, the motherboard. I had issues with getting wireless cards to work http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...work-card-not-picking-up-networks-678481.html So should I try and replace/get a new motherboard at this point?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you still need assistance? Someone from Games Team PM'ed me to assist. Please let us know.


Kyton said:


> Ended up sending the adapter back to ASUS twice. First time they didn't find anything and the second time they sent me a new one. The problem still persists  Im thinking it can only be one thing at this point, the motherboard. I had issues with getting wireless cards to work http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...work-card-not-picking-up-networks-678481.html So should I try and replace/get a new motherboard at this point?


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes I still need help.

Ive been doing some digging around trying to find anything on this issue.

I have tried going into the power management to disable it from turning it off

I found this old forum post. Could this work on my adapter?
FIX TUTORIAL for NETGEAR WG111v2 USB Adapter Lag Spikes - Kustom PC's Forums

Thanks


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw this as well. I think this is the issue


```
The problem you're facing is very well known and happens with some wireless hardware.

The problem is, Windows is scanning regularly for Wireless networks, even if you're already connected. While scanning, some wireless cards cannot do anything else (like actually exchanging packets), that's why the "hiccup" happens.

Fortunately the problem can easily be remedied with this software.

Home-WLAN Optimizer - Optimize wireless gaming, audio and video streaming...

Hope that helps!
```


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Utilizing heavy bandwidth like heavy gaming, streaming videos, etc....and also if you are sharing your bandwidth connection with the rest of the people at your place that's not going to help at all. You might need to upgrade your subscription if this is possible.

Have you tried a wired connection?


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

When wired it disappears, when tethered to my phone with my wireless it disappears. 

I have a 10Mb connection


----------

